# Tacoma Retriever Club



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

The trial will start on Friday with the Qualifying at Greenleafs in Monroe, and the Open at Cherry Valley which is just north of Duvall. On Saturday and Sunday we will be at Carlson’s Kennels in Fall City, unless the Q needs to finish up on Saturday morning and it may stay at Greenleafs.


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

yelm labs said:


> The trial will start on Friday with the Qualifying at Greenleafs in Monroe, and the Open at Cherry Valley which is just north of Duvall. On Saturday and Sunday we will be at Carlson’s Kennels in Fall City, unless the Q needs to finish up on Saturday morning and it may stay at Greenleafs.


Most useful information, thankyou for posting it Marion.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Open Callbacks, 28 To Dbl Land Blind:

1,2,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,23,24,27,28,29,30
32,34,35,36,37


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone have open callbacks to the 3rd?


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Open Callbacks To 3rd, Water Blind:

1,2,4,7,12,14,16,17,18,19,20,23,24,27,28,29,32,34,36

Starting With #7


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Q RESULTS:

1ST# 20 Lucky, H/Gary Abbott
2nd #6 Loki, H/ Jim Gonia
3rd# 21 Moto, H/Brooke Vandebrake
4th # 13 Ford, H/ Jim Gonia
RJ # 15 Miley, H/ Dixie Humble
J # 11 Champ, H/ Jeff Evans


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you Leslie.


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats to Gary, Paula and Lucky in the Q!


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amat callbacks to water blind. 
1. 9. 10. 13. 14. 17. 18. 22. 26. 33. 34. 35. 38. 40. 42. 43. 

16 dogs back


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats on the Q win for Gary and Lucky! Bet Paula F is thrilled!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Congrats to Gary, Paula and Lucky in the Q!





> Congrats on the Q win for Gary and Lucky! Bet Paula F is thrilled!


Gotta 2nd these 2 comments!


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Open Results:

1st Emmitt / Tallman - J Gonia handler completes FC
2nd - Bobbie Magee / Poer - I think J Gonia handler completes FC
3rd Bitterroot Float / Lyon handler Vandebrake
4th Sweetie / Panarites handler J Gonia
RJ #36 Maddie(?) Thomas/ hander Gonia
Jams 2 Ivy - Kahn, 12 Pinner/ Vandebrake, 32Git'r / Cornelio


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

leslie luray said:


> Q RESULTS:
> 
> *1ST# 20 Lucky, H/Gary Abbott*
> 2nd #6 Loki, H/ Jim Gonia
> ...


Congrats Gary on the Q win...well done


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Brooke van de Brake for taking 3rd in the Open with Drifter and a JAM with Tacker.

Congrats also to Rolando. How many all age stakes have you completed in the past couple of months? Git'r sure has been consistently in the ribbons.


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Howard N said:


> Gotta 2nd these 2 comments!



Make that x 3!!!


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amat call backs to 4th

10 13. 18. 22. 26. 33. 34. 38. 40. 43. 

Dog 13 starts


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to John, Jim and Loki on the Qual 2d and to Emmitt, Cynthia and Jim on the Open 1st and FC!!!


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations Cynthia on Emmitt's win and title. He is a cool dog!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Cynthia, congrats on the win and Emmitt's FC at such a young age.


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Results posted on Entry Express Congratulations to All!


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Judy Myers said:


> Congrats to Brooke van de Brake for taking 3rd in the Open with Drifter and a JAM with Tacker.
> 
> Congrats also to Rolando. How many all age stakes have you completed in the past couple of months? Git'r sure has been consistently in the ribbons.


Thanks Judy. Gitr has been running well this year 
We've got 4 ribbons in the last four trials! See you at samish


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Marion, thanks for taking the time to keep us informed.

*AND a BIG CONGRATS on the AMATEUR BLUE!!!*


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Marion, you are too modest! Congratulations on your Amateur win! 

Also, congratulations to Ellen McNeil on her Amateur second place with her Shaq X Brooke baby, Alli! You go girl!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats, Marion, on your Am 1st and to Tom on the 3d!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

My awesome friend Linda Wiacek took 4th in the AM with Talin's Heart Act To Follow MH "Trip", trained by Gary Abbott. For some reason the placement was skipped over at Entry Express. He is my favorite fluffy who wouldn't be caught dead in a bandana! Congrats Linda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm gonna slip a bandana on him this summer and get some pictures. :lol: :lol:

Good going Linda and Trip. Gary done good too.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to Marion on the "big boy's" AM win. See training in Colorado doesn't hurt.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats!!!!



DEDEYE said:


> My awesome friend Linda Wiacek took 4th in the AM with Talin's Heart Act To Follow MH "Trip", trained by Gary Abbott. For some reason the placement was skipped over at Entry Express. He is my favorite fluffy who wouldn't be caught dead in a bandana! Congrats Linda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

I own Linda a big apology, I was tired and skipped over entering her 4th place in the Am when I did the placements last night. They are a great team and ran a very nice trial.


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Webster and I had a lot of fun. And Mark, next time I come to Colorado to train in the winter, I am bring ice skates so after we teach the dogs how to skate we can work water! I love training with you guys when I am there.


----------

